# No smoke ring!!!! Whats the dealio?



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys the last couple times I've done some ribs I havent been able to produce a smoke ring...it baffles me. They seem to have plenty of smoke flavor and boy aren't they good, but they have had no smoke ring. So what could the problem be? I give them plenty of smoke and have plenty of water in the pan...so if anyone knows any tricks of the trade please share. Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2011)

What kind of smoker are you using? It's my understanding that Electric Units don't produce a Smoke Ring...JJ


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What kind of smoker are you using? It's my understanding that Electric Units don't produce a Smoke Ring...JJ




Electric ECB.....I have on occasion have had smoke rings before...although its rare.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2011)

So there you go...If you are doing a hotter Smoke and the Wood Chips/Chunks combust, you will get a little bit if a ring but in general with Electrics you just get good smoke flavor.

I have heard from people that say, "In a Blind Taste Test...Ring..No Ring...I can't tell the difference in Flavor."...Anybody Here do a comparison?...JJ


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2011)

Try putting a piece of lump or a briquette in with your wood chips and see what happens.  That worked for me on my MES.  But, I went back to a charcoal smoker for this exact reason.  I believe there is better flavor that way.  Everyone has their own preference...


----------



## arnie (Sep 14, 2011)

A smoke ring can be obtained in an electric smoker by adding in charcoal while smoking.

The question is whether or not you can taste the smoke ring.

The answer is no, so why fuss about it?

If it taste good to you eat it and don’t worry about it.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree that there is probably no difference in taste.  

However, you eat with your eyes first, so there is probably a perceived difference when you see the ring.


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok thats awesome...so for aesthetics and for the beauty of a smoke ring, add a bit of charcoal...I think I'll do just that. Thanks fellas.


----------



## arnie (Sep 14, 2011)

Be careful adding charcoal.

With electric smokers it is possible to over smoke your food.  

As to the aesthetics is it really worth the risk of messing up an otherwise good recipe?

I mean really, isn’t life too short to sweat the small things?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just my $0.02


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 14, 2011)

I always add a few pieces of charcoal to my chip pan in my MES30 through out the whole cook time and then you get a nice smoke ring.  I think people eating it really appreciate the look of the food THEN the taste!

Brian


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 14, 2011)

I find that ribs will take on more of a ham flavor with a smoke ring, whether that's good or bad is up to the individual.


----------



## bigbountybbq (Sep 14, 2011)

"The smoke ring is caused by nitric acid building up in the surface of meat, absorbed from the surface. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from wood combustion in smoke mixes with water in the meat. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat." Smoke rings no longer hold any value in competition bbq events because it can be artificially created with Morton's Tender Quick.  Hope this helps! Keep on smokin!!!


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 14, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Be careful adding charcoal.
> 
> With electric smokers it is possible to over smoke your food.
> 
> ...


*       X2     Add my 2 cents *


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2011)

No flavor difference, it just looks cool!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Be careful adding charcoal.
> 
> With electric smokers it is possible to over smoke your food.
> 
> ...


*X2 Add my 2 cents *
  

I don't know if there is difference in taste. but you maneged get from the guys 4 cents


----------



## dougmays (Sep 15, 2011)

what kind of rub are you using? if your using one with alot of sugar (brown or white) your rub might be carmalizing to quickly and sealing up the meat from absorbing smoke....just my assumption?

if you do use alot of sugar try Turbinado (sp?) sugar....higher melting point

my 2 cents


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> No flavor difference, it just looks cool!




I'm with AL


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's a thread that may interest some electric smokers



How to Produce a Smoke Ring in Electric Smokers


----------



## arnie (Sep 16, 2011)

Good info SQWIB.

I have a friend who is a KCBS competitor and judge.

He tells me that the size of, or lack of a smoke ring cannot be used during judging because the smoke ring can be easily manipulated.

It isn't that the electrics don't produce a smoke ring, as some have suggested, but rather that the small amount of wood used that turns into charcoal, and then to ash, doesn't produce enough nitrates to penetrate into the meat.

If you want a nice smoke ring, just do what the KCBS rules were promulgated to prevent Simple sprinkle a little Cure #1 on the surface of the meat and let sit for about 15 min.

Then rinse off and apply your rub.

The additional nitrates will then penetrate and give you a nice pink ring.

This may end up, as Dan said, adding a hammy taste


----------



## venture (Sep 16, 2011)

If the meat is good why worry?  Smoke ring and judges, who cares?

Check out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111065/smoke-ring-what-it-is

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys the last couple times I've done some ribs I havent been able to produce a smoke ring...it baffles me. They seem to have plenty of smoke flavor and boy aren't they good, but they have had no smoke ring. So what could the problem be? I give them plenty of smoke and have plenty of water in the pan...so if anyone knows any tricks of the trade please share. Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2011)

What kind of smoker are you using? It's my understanding that Electric Units don't produce a Smoke Ring...JJ


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What kind of smoker are you using? It's my understanding that Electric Units don't produce a Smoke Ring...JJ




Electric ECB.....I have on occasion have had smoke rings before...although its rare.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2011)

So there you go...If you are doing a hotter Smoke and the Wood Chips/Chunks combust, you will get a little bit if a ring but in general with Electrics you just get good smoke flavor.

I have heard from people that say, "In a Blind Taste Test...Ring..No Ring...I can't tell the difference in Flavor."...Anybody Here do a comparison?...JJ


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2011)

Try putting a piece of lump or a briquette in with your wood chips and see what happens.  That worked for me on my MES.  But, I went back to a charcoal smoker for this exact reason.  I believe there is better flavor that way.  Everyone has their own preference...


----------



## arnie (Sep 14, 2011)

A smoke ring can be obtained in an electric smoker by adding in charcoal while smoking.

The question is whether or not you can taste the smoke ring.

The answer is no, so why fuss about it?

If it taste good to you eat it and don’t worry about it.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree that there is probably no difference in taste.  

However, you eat with your eyes first, so there is probably a perceived difference when you see the ring.


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok thats awesome...so for aesthetics and for the beauty of a smoke ring, add a bit of charcoal...I think I'll do just that. Thanks fellas.


----------



## arnie (Sep 14, 2011)

Be careful adding charcoal.

With electric smokers it is possible to over smoke your food.  

As to the aesthetics is it really worth the risk of messing up an otherwise good recipe?

I mean really, isn’t life too short to sweat the small things?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just my $0.02


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 14, 2011)

I always add a few pieces of charcoal to my chip pan in my MES30 through out the whole cook time and then you get a nice smoke ring.  I think people eating it really appreciate the look of the food THEN the taste!

Brian


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 14, 2011)

I find that ribs will take on more of a ham flavor with a smoke ring, whether that's good or bad is up to the individual.


----------



## bigbountybbq (Sep 14, 2011)

"The smoke ring is caused by nitric acid building up in the surface of meat, absorbed from the surface. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from wood combustion in smoke mixes with water in the meat. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat." Smoke rings no longer hold any value in competition bbq events because it can be artificially created with Morton's Tender Quick.  Hope this helps! Keep on smokin!!!


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 14, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Be careful adding charcoal.
> 
> With electric smokers it is possible to over smoke your food.
> 
> ...


*       X2     Add my 2 cents *


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2011)

No flavor difference, it just looks cool!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Be careful adding charcoal.
> 
> With electric smokers it is possible to over smoke your food.
> 
> ...


*X2 Add my 2 cents *
  

I don't know if there is difference in taste. but you maneged get from the guys 4 cents


----------



## dougmays (Sep 15, 2011)

what kind of rub are you using? if your using one with alot of sugar (brown or white) your rub might be carmalizing to quickly and sealing up the meat from absorbing smoke....just my assumption?

if you do use alot of sugar try Turbinado (sp?) sugar....higher melting point

my 2 cents


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> No flavor difference, it just looks cool!




I'm with AL


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's a thread that may interest some electric smokers



How to Produce a Smoke Ring in Electric Smokers


----------



## arnie (Sep 16, 2011)

Good info SQWIB.

I have a friend who is a KCBS competitor and judge.

He tells me that the size of, or lack of a smoke ring cannot be used during judging because the smoke ring can be easily manipulated.

It isn't that the electrics don't produce a smoke ring, as some have suggested, but rather that the small amount of wood used that turns into charcoal, and then to ash, doesn't produce enough nitrates to penetrate into the meat.

If you want a nice smoke ring, just do what the KCBS rules were promulgated to prevent Simple sprinkle a little Cure #1 on the surface of the meat and let sit for about 15 min.

Then rinse off and apply your rub.

The additional nitrates will then penetrate and give you a nice pink ring.

This may end up, as Dan said, adding a hammy taste


----------



## venture (Sep 16, 2011)

If the meat is good why worry?  Smoke ring and judges, who cares?

Check out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111065/smoke-ring-what-it-is

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

